# Hymer 555 engine type?



## timhg (Aug 23, 2006)

Would any one know what type of Mercedes engine is fitted in the 555, 1992 all I know is that is 5 cylinders and could possibly be the 309 or the 310?

Thanks in advance

Tim


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Aren't they a Merc 310D?

Johnny F


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*hymer 555 engine type !! 617*

the engine fitted to these models are the same as in the hymer /660/700/ ect, it is bullit proof , just about . model or engine is the 617 which is a cast block and head / later thier is the 602 . alloy just a tip ????? automatic is best but saying this the box hydrolic fluid must be changed 100,000 , with filter . these auto go on and on / the manual well it like,s a clutch , oh! if it has twin wheels at reat it is 309/ 410 , you say 1992 year in this case it is the latter .

good luck , . have a good day , and great life .

denton.


----------

